# 1995 timberwolf carburetor specs



## taskcds (Jun 22, 2009)

I am having trouble with my wifes 95 yamaha timberwolf the motor will run fine once you get it cranked but it is hard to get it to crank. It will idle really high in neutral and once you put it in gear it will clam down to normal. Also the motor acts like it burps or has a hiccup while idleing. What couls cause this and if it is the carb what style and size mikuni carb goes on this model. I have already did a carb rebuild and a new intake hose from motor to carb and new air filter.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Check your valves. Closed intake valves are the culprit of alot of hard starting issues.


----------

